# Overnight near Dover?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We will be travelling on an early ferry from Dover in June, has anybody stayed at the docks? or is this not possible?
We have stayed on a CL local to Dover before but new RV will not fit. We will be arriving in Dover area late at night so just need a few hours kip before ferry at 7.00am, any ideas? :sleepy1:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dangerous only stayed at Black Horse CC site, about 5 miles from Dover, Very large late arrivals section, can take any size RV.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight*

Hi

The sea front at Dover, Tesco (24 hours) ust off the A2, a few miles from Dover or the Channel Tunnel Exhibtion Car Park/Tescos - just past the Tunnel turn off (coast bound)

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Overnight*



Rapide561 said:


> The sea front at Dover, Tesco (24 hours) ust off the A2, a few miles from Dover or the Channel Tunnel Exhibtion Car Park/Tescos - just past the Tunnel turn off (coast bound)
> Russell


Hi Russell...when you stay at Tescos do you usually ask the manager ? Are they normally OK about this ?

We've never done it before but it would make a convenient stop, breakfast on the doorstep with no mess and no picking your way through Dover late evening or at night.

G


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I would definitely NOT suggest the Tesco car park at Whitfield near Dover since the layout of the car park has been changed!

Just manage to negotiate my Peugeot 807 into the car park now.

As suggested on other threads, Canterbury Old Dover Road Park and Ride has a dedicated motor caravan section with a water supply and dumping station. £2 a time. Gate shuts at 8.30 pm and opens at 5 am but the site can be left at anytime with a validated ticket. 

The Old Gate Inn is a convenient eating place, just at the entrance to the Park and Ride. It is a hotel so I expect breakfast can be obtained there.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been to check the Tescos Car Park at Whitefield near Dover this afternoon.

It is still as I saw it last time, very narrow entrance to negotiate with a large vehicle and an even more difficult exit that has a very sharp bend in it. I would definately not try to get my 26' Fourwinds Siesta in there!


----------



## 102786 (Feb 4, 2007)

HI

I was possible (legal??) to overnight on Marine Parade 2002-2003. But come 8am you had to pay and display. (Post Code CT16 1??)

Pete


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Defunct Car Park*

I have used the car park formerly used for Hoverspeed, now mostly unused, and free
of charge when there last year.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Defunct Car Park*



WingPete said:


> I have used the car park formerly used for Hoverspeed, now mostly unused, and charge when there last year.


This is about £8 for 24 hours. We stayed there last year - October

Dave

656


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Don't bother with Dover! catch the next available ferry to France and when you get there overnight at Calais 'sans billets' car park. You'll find lots of other people there doing the same thing, and you can get an early start.

The place is very secure and safe.

It may cost you a tenner or so to change your ferry, but, your holiday will start that little bit sooner, and it's free.

Texas


----------

